# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  statement of good financial standing

## drtaco

I am a physician in the US and I am planning on moving to Europe to teach or practice (whichever is easiest to achieve). I am considering filing bankruptcy in the US. I have heard that this would follow me into the EU. Is this true? Must I file a statement of financial solvency in whatever country I plan to live in? Thanks

----------


## Antigone

Sorry I can't answer your question but I think it would be better if you decide on what country you want to live in first and then look into the laws and requirements that govern residency and work permits for that particular country. The EU is a big place and laws probably vary according to place, not everything is uniform.

----------

